# Big Flounder Hit Daytona



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Finally Getting some of those Jax Flounders here went out for about 3 hours Ponce area Sunday Night. ended up getting 2 -12lves 1- 16incher / 1- 6.5 pounder /[email protected]/4 pounds. I think flounder season has hit. Pics posted in Photo section.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Daytona*

Hi Jigmaster. Where'd you get those flounder..on the ocean side of the jetty or in the jetty? I'm waiting to get our wrecked car fixed(has the Ponce Pass sticker on it) to get back to fishing at the jetty. No luck at all on the Sunglow the past 7 times.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

congrats on the catch.


----------

